# Hello there.I'm from Philippines!:)



## erikawilson

hello there everyone!
I am from philippines.
Joined this forum to gather further info about visa processing as my husband is Australian.

Happy to be part of the group!

More powers! 

ERIKA JEAN AUNZO-WILSON

Any Filipinas in here? hehe
And the Aussie husbands??? hehe


----------



## dodoyos

amustaka...


----------



## erikawilson

dodoyos said:


> amustaka...


i'm fine. hehe ... how are you?


----------



## dodoyos

am fine too, thank you.


----------



## dunan

Hi....im Elizabeth just getting my spousal visa ready here in Cebu...if u need info you can text here...my hubby is also here...we plan to settle in melbourne, his hometown.....


----------



## erikawilson

dunan said:


> Hi....im Elizabeth just getting my spousal visa ready here in Cebu...if u need info you can text here...my hubby is also here...we plan to settle in melbourne, his hometown.....


hi elizabeth  i just lodge my applications through via. i lodge visa 309 and visa 676  good luck to us girl


----------



## abc

erikawilson said:


> hi elizabeth  i just lodge my applications through via. i lodge visa 309 and visa 676  good luck to us girl


Which part of Philippines u are.?


----------



## sugarstoned

Hello there!

I am a Filipina too. Good luck to your visa app!


----------



## dunan

just triple check your filipino docs because they always have small mistakes n it is a real pain as you know to deal with these people n it also costs you for their mistakes...


----------



## erikawilson

True  hehe. anyway where in cebu are u staying? im from mandaue. did you lodge your applications already? im waiting for my tourist visa approval. i hope to receive it by this week. i really pray.


----------



## erikawilson

abc said:


> Which part of Philippines u are.?


im from cebu abc  how about you?


----------



## sugarstoned

erikawilson said:


> im from cebu abc  how about you?


Im from Cebu too


----------



## erikawilson

sugarstoned said:


> Im from Cebu too


whereabouts in cebu?? :


----------



## djdba188

erikawilson said:


> hello there everyone!
> I am from philippines.
> Joined this forum to gather further info about visa processing as my husband is Australian.
> 
> Happy to be part of the group!
> 
> More powers!
> 
> ERIKA JEAN AUNZO-WILSON
> 
> Any Filipinas in here? hehe
> And the Aussie husbands??? hehe


Hello Erika - I am Aussie b/f of my Cebuano fiance She will be here next week. She s for Bogo and was working a Maple in MEPZ1 on Mactan.


----------



## dunan

We live here in Tuyan, Naga....We will lodge on friday at VIA...must do it before 20th. as embassy will close for holidays n next year fees are going up....take care.


----------



## sugarstoned

dunan said:


> We live here in Tuyan, Naga....We will lodge on friday at VIA...must do it before 20th. as embassy will close for holidays n next year fees are going up....take care.


Good luck! I lodge mine at VIA Centre in Ayala too. And I am from Mabolo, Cebu.


----------



## djdba188

sugarstoned said:


> Good luck! I lodge mine at VIA Centre in Ayala too. And I am from Mabolo, Cebu.


Hey Sugarstoned - u must have been near my future sister in law they are in Villa Aurora , mabolo!!


----------



## sugarstoned

djdba188 said:


> Hey Sugarstoned - u must have been near my future sister in law they are in Villa Aurora , mabolo!!


Oh I know where that is! Very near indeed!


----------



## djdba188

sugarstoned said:


> Oh I know where that is! Very near indeed!


yes, and my fiance is in Lapu- Lapu as she works (ed) in MEPZ1

so happy she will be here in 6 days!


----------



## sugarstoned

djdba188 said:


> yes, and my fiance is in Lapu- Lapu as she works (ed) in MEPZ1
> 
> so happy she will be here in 6 days!


Thats great! Just in time for Christmas


----------



## djdba188

sugarstoned said:


> Thats great! Just in time for Christmas


yes and my Birthday .. 29 th!!


----------



## djdba188

mifinfo said:


> Hello! I am June from China!Anyone can tell me where I can make friends with Australia people?


Hi JUne - I may ur friend


----------



## erikawilson

*Tourist Visa* lodged on November 27th,2012 together with my Spousal Visa has been approved last December 12,2012. Will be flying to OZ on the 21st  Merry Christmas to all! Thanks be to God!


----------



## dunan

Congrats Erika on the tourist visa n June friendship is cool....just a hint here...we got the forms from VIA Cebu mid Nov....filled them in n lodged today only to be told the new forms came into effect third week of Nov....so how lame is that or just plain bad luck....anyway we refilled the new forms out sitting in the VIA office cos time is running out.

SOOO check your forms if u r lodging now in Dec if they are up to date....


----------

